# So Cal get together?



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone live near the San Fernando Valley, San Gabriel Valley, Ventura area or Valencia/Santa Clarita area and wanna meet up with our dogs? 

I really want Sabo to have some doggie friends and am SOOOOOO against taking him to a dog park right now!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Have you tried meetup.com for private dog get togethers?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

There is a dog days of summer event June 30th in fountain valley. They have rally course, luring course, vendors, etc. Fiona and I will be there. Gilda and my mom will be there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Really!? I have to see if I can get that day off!!!!! I wanna go!!! Thank you for telling me! How do I find out about these events? 

I have tried MeetUp. I applied to the only GSD group in a 50 mile radius and haven't heard if I was accepted . I really want sabo to meet dogs, but I guess I'm just a picky mom who only wants nice friends. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I found it on desperate paws of Orange County web site. It is a meetup thing, but I did't sign up, just nosed around their website.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> I found it on desperate paws of Orange County web site. It is a meetup thing, but I did't sign up, just nosed around their website.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We're going too. I use the meet ups for hiking with the dogs. Well my kids do the hiking thing, me not so much


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> There is a dog days of summer event June 30th in fountain valley. They have rally course, luring course, vendors, etc. Fiona and I will be there. Gilda and my mom will be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I am going to try and be there!!! I've been dying to try lure coursing with Ollie!

Santa Clarita is a bit far from me... We need more San diegans  But if we could all find something to meet in the middle...


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm going to be going! If you see us, feel free to say hi but be warned Ollie LOVES dogs and meeting new people.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm so excited! I hope hope hope I can get the day off!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am excited to see people going. As the day gets closer, I'll post when we are going and any more info that I find. Found out there is no pre-sign ups for luring course. Sign up when get there. It starts at noon. We finish training class at 10:30 - 11:00, so we will head right over to make sure we get signed up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

http://fvdogdayafternoon.com



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

We should all meet up there??? A day with the GSD's.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I will be there







My mom will be there







Fiona will be there







Gilda will be there






Whois camera shy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo and I will be there with my daughter and husband! Please don't be mad if sank barks like a fool!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter , my adult kids and I will be there. Dexter doesnt mind barking, hes pretty laid back. Maybe too laid back. he will find a spot and lay there..LOL
Cheyanna I pm'd you my number. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll be there.  It'll be a busy weekend for us lol, we'll be herding on Saturday. I really want to try the lure coursing and agility and that will be my primary objective when I get there so I'll be in a rush to sign up but do hope to see you guys there! And don't worry Ollie is a barker too but he loves other dogs.

Here's my boy,

big bear by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Ollie by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

On the site. It says there will be several kiddie pools and watering stations for the doggies.
Grass to walk on


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I plan on getting there early, because sign up for the luring is first come first served. We plan on setting up chairs to hang out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow says its supposed to be 84 that day... I am going to melt, lol! I live right on the coast, I can see the ocean from my house so up until a couple days ago its only been in the 60's here. Definitely going to bring my little pocket fan and may only stay a few hours, we'll see. I also plan to get there early. Glad there will be water stations for the pups and I know Ollie will enjoy the pools.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

We wanted to take a minute and update everyone about the big event this Sunday. *This will be the last update.

There has been several recent stories in the local media about Summerfest and Dog Day Afternoon. *We hope you'll take a minute and read them as the one in the Orange County Register today has all the details of the entire Summerfest Schedule as well as Dog Day Afternoon. *There is also a map of the venue with parking details. Note that the online version of the O.C. Register has changed and if you're not a subscriber to the Register you can still view the stories with their free 7 day trial to learn all the details.

Patch News Story:*

http://fountainvalley.patch.com/gro...s-invited-to-fountain-valley-summerfestOrange County Register Story One:*

The Orange County Register County Register Story Two with full Summerfest Line Up and Venue Map:*

The Orange County Register are two water stations at the event which will have bowls and water continuously full for all the dogs. *At these stations there will also be a 

"Kiddie Pool" for the dogs who would like to cool off further.

Note: Orange County Animal Care Explorer Post 538 will be attending this year and monitoring the area as well as the parking lots. *Not that we worry our members would do it, but if you*happen to see a dog in a parked car, please let us know immediately. *80 degree temperatures can heat a car to over 130 degrees in minutes and cause severe injury and death to dogs.

There will be a Dog Day Afternoon Info Booth where people can register their dogs for the Independence Day themed Costume Contest as well as get any other information about the event.

DOGTV The Title Sponsor of Dog Day Afternoon is attending and will have a special offer for everyone. *DOGTV is coming to DirecTV on August 1st so DirecTV customers will definitely want to check out this great offer.

A Low Cost Vaccination and Microchip Clinic will be there from noon to 6:00 P.M. *If your dog doesn't have a microchip or is in need of vaccinations please take this opportunity to get it done. *Microchips are the best way to ensure your dog's safe return should they get lost.

Agility and Lure Coursing will be happening all day for the dogs to try out with demos scheduled as well. *There will be two Frisbee Disc Dog demos. * Police K-9 Demo and Q. and A. is at approximately 4:15 p.m. Journey the Wolf Dog Ambassador will be attending the event and walking around for everyone to meet him and get photos. *He'll also be doing a Q. and A. as well at approximately 3:30 p.m. *Sebastian Saraceno from Animal Planet's "Pit Boss" will be there all day.

Adoptable dogs and cats from over 25 rescues will be available for you to meet and hopefully you'll make a new furry friend. *PLEASE DO NOT TAKE YOUR PAWS INTO THE ADOPTABLE CAT BOOTHS. *PEOPLE ONLY!

15 Food Booths will be open from Noon to 10:00 P.M. serving all sorts of carnival and fair type food. *The Beer/Wine/Margarita Garden will be open from Noon to 10:00 P.M. *Please note you will need a wristband to show proof of being over 21 and you can get those at the garden.

Concerts will begin at Noon and last until 11:00 P.M. here are just three of the bands performing.

Noon-2 p.m. Rebel Souls (Southern Rock),*

2:30-4:30 p.m. Abbey Road (Beatles Tribute Band),*7-9 p.m. Boneyard (Classic Rock).Midway Games and Carnival Rides will be open all day as well. *Dogs are allowed in all areas of Summerfest, but not allowed on the carnival rides.

Brandi and I will be out of the office for the remainder of this weekend. *If you have any questions about Sunday's Summerfest Dog Day Afternoon or any portion of the 4 Day Summerfest Celebration, please don't hesitate to contact us at our toll free number at 877.215.PAWS.

Thank you all again for attending now lets have some fun this Sunday and show everyone that Dogs aren't Just Pets, but Part of the Family!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I will be at the beer and Margarita booth lmao

Its been in the 90s here in LA. I'm going to have to get in the doggie pool myself lol


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok---question, will we be able to let our dogs try these events? My daughter is chomping at the bit to do something with sabo!!! 

We will be there! I'll have the annoying barking puppy, clutching a cup of coffee (I work 7p-7a before heading there) with an overly excited 10 year old girl and very reserved husband LOL 

Sabo and I 








Daughter and sabo 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

We will be there!























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, dogs can enter the events. If you want to enter as a participant, you go first. Just for fun, you go at the end. I am going try Fiona out at as much as possible to see what she likes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Woohoo! I am so excited. Excuse me if I run up to your dog and talk to them like I know them.

We are bringing chairs and umbrellas. Luckily it is closer to the ocean, so it won't be 90s like it is at my house.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm so excited!!!! I hope sabo behaves LOL 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie is excited to bark at all of your dogs.  But really he is super friendly we're just dealing with a bit if leash reactivity ATM but he only does it out of frustration of not being able to greet a dog. He can also be a bit of an obnoxious greeter(he's also still intact) so if one of your dogs doesn't like him, I will not take offense, LOL. 

I am a bit nervous with how he'll behave being leashed with dogs everywhere but I think he'll eventually settle down. He's excellent with people though a bit aloof now but he LOVES kids.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Woohoo! I am so excited. Excuse me if I run up to your dog and talk to them like I know them.
> 
> We are bringing chairs and umbrellas. Luckily it is closer to the ocean, so it won't be 90s like it is at my house.
> 
> ...


Dexter would eat up any love you show him. He loves to put his head in everyone's lap for a good scratch . It's actually embarrassing sometimes.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Dexter would eat up any love you show him. He loves to put his head in everyone's lap for a good scratch . It's actually embarrassing sometimes.


My daughter is like your Dexter, willing to love any animal that wants it! They will be best buds!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Saw this on the Desperate Paws website. Posting for ur info

Free dog cleaner non-toxic to anyone that comes by my booth..mention Desparate Paws and I will give you one.. I will be the only booth with brown vinyl innerspring mattress Pet Beds.Hope to see some of you.. I'll be wearing a brown baseball hat or ask for Margie. Be safe with your dogs everyone it's going to be hot..


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

What time is everyone going to be there? I have to work until 7am and wanna get some sleep first. Will probably sleep until about 10, then head out there before noon and get there by 1ish


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm shooting for noon. Will head on over to the agility too look for everyone. I will be wearing a red shirt and jeans. Dexter will have a red bandana.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll have on a brown skirt and tank top, my daughter is the loud mouth blond with a pony tail and sabo will have a blue harness on and will be barking his fool head off


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I was just going to say look for the barking shepherd, Gilda, but we should just form shepherds barking their heads off circle.

I plan getting there around 11:30. Not sure what I will be wearing. As little as possible. LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

We are here I am in red top creme shorts. Sitting in chairs in shade behind dauschund rescue. Nice breeze bring chairs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

On our way! Be there in about 40. My name is Sasha. LOL









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo and Dexter!!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo got his next puppy boosters there and a micro chip---anyone hear him cry  poor baby!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Aw I missed you guys. We were there from 12-3. It was fun! Rogue did the lure cursing and behaved like an angel. We also brought our 10 week old cane corso puppy but kept her in my sons double stroller since she's not fully vaxed lol kids and dogs are passed out!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

and the new baby cause she's so cute  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I didn't end up going, I thought it was going to be really hot and the idea of standing around in the heat just didn't sound fun. Plus Ollie and I were herding yesterday in 90 degree heat and I didn't want to push it too much with him. I wish they would hold these things in the winter when it's an actual reasonable temperature, lol.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> I didn't end up going, I thought it was going to be really hot and the idea of standing around in the heat just didn't sound fun. Plus Ollie and I were herding yesterday in 90 degree heat and I didn't want to push it too much with him. I wish they would hold these things in the winter when it's an actual reasonable temperature, lol.


I looked for u!! The weather was actually nice. Had a good breeze too. But I came from 104! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

It was awesome weather! We stuck to the doggie part though. I figured I'd have a lot to wrangle if we even tried the carnival part!!! I did have some moron with a husky puppy tell his pup "don't go near that dog, it's going to bite you"...well I did let him have it! My dog might not bite, but, well, I'm female dog supreme when you wanna loudly bash my pup! Sabo was especially well behaved (I think). Some barking and carrying on, but went through the paces of "sit", "focus" and "down" and he was good enough- he's a puppy for crying out loud! Of course he's gonna bark when you let your husky meander over on a 20 ft piece of rope! Why did my dog bark? Because with most dogs there he wasn't allowed to run over and run a muck! The only dog he was allowed to run up to was Dexter, and I think reina (?) and her siblings. Anyone else? Nope! Proper introductions and a watchful mom!

BTW, I think I did very well being calm on the other end of the leash. Watchful, but calm and we had nothing but puppy barks, no big-dog-I'm-a-bad boy barking!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Figures, LOL! Oh well, hopefully they'll do it again next year. 20ft lead really?! He would have hated Ollie. . That's another reason I was a little bit hesitant to go, his leash reactivity has been a bit worse, he 'looks' aggressive like he wants a piece of the other dog when he's doing it and he's a 10 month old 70lb pup so we don't get the puppy pass anymore. We're working on it but its been our biggest struggle since he hit puberty. He's not aggressive with dogs though, he in fact loves them so if you guys ever wanted to do a Huntington Beach meet up or something I could probably swing it on a weekend. It's a bit over an hour drive for me... Also Fiesta island down by Seaworld is really nice too, they have a 100 acre fenced in off leash area for the dogs with a beach area and its close to a couple decent dog friendly restaurants.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Had fun. Sent dexter home with my son about 4 pm because it started to get hot. Left at 5 pm to get home to watch Shotimes Dexter Season 8. 
Loved meeting Sabo , Fiona and Gilda . All wonderful dogs. Sabo is one of the cutest pups I've ever seen. So playful.
The person with the 2 1/2 month old huskies took his pups up to a huge 90% wolf even after the wolf growled he left the rope loose with his dog under the wolf. Maybe because the wolf was part of the event he felt he could sue if his puppy got bitten. Who takes a two month old puppy around all those dogs with it just getting its first set of shots? 
Anyway enough of that. Dexter had fun and tried to visit every dog he saw. All of the dogs were great even the little ones. I will have to post pics of the costume contest for those who missed it. 
There will be a Huntington Beach meetup at the end of July. Will post more details


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> Aw I missed you guys. We were there from 12-3. It was fun! Rogue did the lure cursing and behaved like an angel. We also brought our 10 week old cane corso puppy but kept her in my sons double stroller since she's not fully vaxed lol kids and dogs are passed out!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We should wear germanshepherd.com buttons. There was a dog that looked like Carrisues dog and this guy was recalling him. I asked if he was Carriesue and he looked at me like I was nuts. We ended up talking for about 20 mins about training lol. I even got some info from him regarding herding in Long Beach. Will post if anyone's interested.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Msmaria said:


> Had fun. Sent dexter home with my son about 4 pm because it started to get hot. Left at 5 pm to get home to watch Shotimes Dexter Season 8.
> Loved meeting Sabo , Fiona and Gilda . All wonderful dogs. Sabo is one of the cutest pups I've ever seen. So playful.
> The person with the 2 1/2 month old huskies took his pups up to a huge 90% wolf even after the wolf growled he left the rope loose with his dog under the wolf. Maybe because the wolf was part of the event he felt he could sue if his puppy got bitten. Who takes a two month old puppy around all those dogs with it just getting its first set of shots?
> Anyway enough of that. Dexter had fun and tried to visit every dog he saw. All of the dogs were great even the little ones. I will have to post pics of the costume contest for those who missed it.
> There will be a Huntington Beach meetup at the end of July. Will post more details


That's crazy. Our 10 week old puppy stayed in a stroller because of germs. Guy sounds like a dummy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

We had a great time,even if I lost my phone. Gilda almost got us kicked out. She barked at dogs and the event guy and cop says she was snapping. It got really humid around 3 PM. I saw the dog I thought was Ollie too. I kept saying hi Ollie, I bet the guy thinks I am a nut.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

